# Steel shot Fiochi



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey guys just wondering what everyones opinions on Fiochi Steel loads are? I did a search and didnt really find what I was looking for. I know my dad shot these alot duck hunting but that was years ago. Just wondering if they make a good reliable product?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I had very good results with them in my 3 1/2 before I got my reloading set up.

I think fiochi's shells are right up there or better than most factory offerings besides the most expensive ones.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

We shot through 2 cases of Fiocchi this fall in Canada. One case of 3" and one of 3.5". When we were picking up wads after the first hunt we used it on, I noticed a wad had a few bb's in the bottom of it still. I started checking all the wads as we picked them up and probably 1 in every 10 had at least 4 or 5 bb's still in the bottom of it, and some had upwards of 12-14 bb's still in the bottom of them. I was not impressed with it at all.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I had some fiocci lead rounds that were overpressed. The shot pattern was all over the place. I have been hearing that they have gone in the tank the last few years from other guys who are die hard fiocchi shooters.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Well I have been very pleased with the shells, I test pattern them each season as shells do change year to year in all brands. Maybe not much but sometimes enough to make them a poor choice.

I have not had any issues with poor patterns and have not had any misfires or any other issues. I have heard of the pellet in the wad a few times, but have not found any in the wads when cleaning up. I have found them in Kents and Win and Fed but not a great deal to make it a concern.

I prefer an 1 1/4 oz load, but the Fiochi 1 1/8 oz at 1475fs in a 3" pattern well and put as many pellets on target so there is no loss of payload out of my gun.

I would suggest before buying a bunch to pick up a box or two of size shot you like to use and pattern them. That really is the key. Guns vary in what works best even same model and choke will many times show a big difference in pattern quality. A buddy of mine and my neighbor both shoot Browning Golds with the same barrel length and are the same year of Mfg. Both shoot factory chokes. When we where testing loads, Shane's gun shot WinXperts,Fed Blue box, and Kent almost the same in #3 steel 1 1/4oz loads running about 1425fps.

Out of the same boxes Donnie had trouble with the Fed and Kent with blown center patterns at 30 yards both using IC chokes. We switched chokes from gun to gun and it had no impact on the patterns at all. Just some food for thought!


----------

